
JARD, a full-featured Ruby debugger with TUI - petepete
https://github.com/nguyenquangminh0711/ruby_jard
======
d3nj4l
This looks great! I love byebug/pry, but this looks like having the RubyMine
debugger without having to use RubyMine. Would be great fit for my personal
Rails projects, where I can't be arsed to pay for a RubyMine license.

~~~
petepete
Yeah I like the idea of it too. I wouldn't want to have to use a particular
IDE just to benefit from its debugger.

